# Polls! Your vote do count!



## secrecyguy (Feb 6, 2004)

Ok... now since all the XMFan members are all scattered around, I decided to bring back my polls on my website.

YOUR VOTE DO COUNT! SINCE I AM GOING TO E-MAIL IT TO XM.

This week question is how you feel about the commercial free XM radio and if you think XM should promote and support XMFan or XM411.

My vote is I love the commercial free XM. As for XMFan and XM411, I did not vote on that.

http://www.satellite-radio.info/ 
than click on "POLLS! UR VOTE COUNTS!"


----------



## secrecyguy (Feb 6, 2004)

ok... another one...

Do you think XM or Sirius should let you buy music off their radio? Or should they open a "iTunes" like store on their web site?

Vote at my web site at: http://www.satellite-radio.info/


----------



## secrecyguy (Feb 6, 2004)

New poll.

Do you think the preview channel should also contain information about upcomming shows on XM?

Go to http://www.satellite-radio.info/ to vote.

I also updated my "News Links" and "Best Of ClubXM".


----------

